# Pegasus Hobbies 1/48 E-Z Snapz Messerschmitt ME-262



## Mel Williams (Mar 6, 2000)

Has any one seen built one of these? I like the Me262 and found one in the local shop and thought it a good buy at $10.00. Just have never seen in the box.
I guess it can't be any worse then the airfix 1/72 kit!
Thanks for any info.
Mel W.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I haven't built mine. I love the 262 so even though I have probably every 1/48 kit of the Schwalbe from every manufactururer I picked up this snap tite.
I was pleasantly surprised with what I saw and think it will look pretty good when finished. Just my opinion

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They Pegasus kits are not bad at all. The Spitfire is kinda poor but the rest are really good considering they are simple snap kits and only $10 each.


----------



## Mel Williams (Mar 6, 2000)

Thanks guys! That is good to know. I will have to wait for now. I am on disability and have to watch the bucks. 
Do have some time to put in to modeling now.
Mel W.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Pegasus just popped out a second series of these kits with a Zero, Focke Wulf 190 etc. They have more coming soon including a P-40B. The P-40B should be interesting because to date there aren't any good ones in 1/48, at least by modern standards.


----------

